# rock island tactical



## gunflask (Dec 28, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

does anyone know where I can get a rock island tactical here in south florida? or even the internet? thanks


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Do you ever read Shotgun News? I have the current edition, if I can find it, I'll post it. I remember seeing them this time. Must say, I might spring for one for the price!


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Okay---here it is.
www.sarcoinc.com
Bottom of page 157 in the Feb 4th issue. $389.99 Says it's the 'hottest seller' right now! Imagine that! Sweeeeeet. Good luck.
Here's the link to the RI's from that website.
http://www.sarcoinc.com/rockislands-new.html


----------



## gunflask (Dec 28, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks for the info. ram


----------



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

fox fire trading co. got some in stock out in hondo,texas.
http://www.ftcllc.us/


----------



## cimarronvalley (Feb 16, 2007)

*RIA Tactical*

I love mine for the money, they can't be beat. Try: http://www.centerfiresystems.com


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Just traded my old RIA 5" for a RIA Tactical for $200. Can't post pictures right now due to me messing up download of new photo program. Headed to range Wed.:smt033


----------

